# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Keuzemogelijkheden zorgverzekering

## Leontien

Er is één basispakket, maar de uitvoering daarvan kan verschillen. 
Daardoor ontstaan verschillende vormen van de zorgverzekering. 

*Verzekeraar*  U kunt zelf uw verzekeraar kiezen. Of u nu weinig of veel verdient, veel zorg nodig hebt of weinig, of u nu jong bent of oud. U kunt éénmaal per jaar van verzekeraar wisselen. Omdat er tussen verzekeraars verschillen zijn in kwaliteit, service en premie, kan dat de moeite lonen. 

*Aanvullend verzekeren* - Het blijft ook na 1 januari 2006 mogelijk om u aanvullend te verzekeren voor zorg die niet in het basispakket zit. U vindt hier meer informatie.

*Eigen risico*  Zorgverzekeraars kunnen u een aanbod doen voor een eigen risico. U kunt zelf beslissen om daar wel of geen gebruik van te maken.
Afhankelijk van het aanbod van uw zorgverzekeraar kunt u kiezen voor geen eigen risico of een eigen risico van 100, 200, 300, 400 of 500 euro. Met een eigen risico moet u de eerste 100 tot 500 euro van de zorgkosten zelf betalen. Daar staat tegenover dat u minder premie betaalt. 

*Soort polis -* U kunt kiezen tussen twee hoofdvormen of een mix daarvan.
_Naturapolis:_ komt overeen met de werking van het huidige ziekenfonds. Uw zorg-verzekeraar sluit voor zijn verzekerden voldoende contracten met zorgaanbieders (zoals ziekenhuizen) om u de verzekerde zorg te leveren. De zorgverzekeraar betaalt de rekening rechtstreeks aan de zorgaanbieder. U kunt naar alle zorgaanbieders gaan waarmee de zorgverzekeraar voor deze polisvorm een contract heeft gesloten. Wilt u toch naar een zorgaanbieder waar uw zorgverzekeraar geen contract mee heeft gesloten, dan krijgt u mogelijk niet alle kosten vergoed. 
_Restitutiepolis:_ komt overeen met de werking van de meeste huidige particuliere verzekeringen. Hierbij kunt u zelf uw zorgaanbieder kiezen, maar moet u in principe de rekening van de zorgaanbieder eerst zelf betalen voordat u de kosten door uw zorgverzekeraar vergoed krijgt. De zorgverzekeraar en de zorgaanbieder kunnen wel afspreken dat de zorgverzekeraar de rekening betaalt. 

Bron: http://www.denieuwezorgverzekering.n...elijkheden.htm

----------


## Aart

Heel mooi dat dit bericht erop staat. 
Veel mensen weten niet precies wat op hun af komt.

Het wordt nu mogelijk gemaakt om te wisselen van zorgverzekeraar.
Je kunt hier een kostenvoordeel mee op doen. Dit voordeel krijg je goed voor elkaar bij een collectieve overeenkomst houdt dat hoe meer mensen meedoen hoe groter de korting kan worden. Op de basisverzekering tot wel 10%.

Op www.independer.nl kun je je aanmelden voor collectiviteit zij proberen dan de beste prijs te bedingen. Tot op heden zijn er al 240.000 aanmeldingen.
Op deze site kun je ook goed de diverse verzekeraars met elkaar gaan vergelijken wat ze bieden en wat de kosten zijn.

Ik hoop jullie hiermee weer iets meer informatie te hebben gegeven.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Aart

----------


## Nora

Je kunt nog steeds veranderen van zorgverzekeraar. Zie de website van de consumentenbond en dan kun je kijken welke voordelig is. Je komt er via dit forum bij de links.

----------

